# Hay barn pics



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

Found some pics on my phone. Barns are around 42'x120'x24'. Put up by my neighbor and his boys. 3 days start to finish. No pics of tin because I didn't want to get roped in to helping on that day


----------



## S10491112 (Apr 11, 2013)

Looks great I need to build hay barn to


----------



## Hayguy (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm curious about the hay squeeze used in the pictures lifting the trusses. Never seen one up close . Do the arms out front pivot up for road transport? Also, what's the lifting capacity of a rig like that?


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

Forks are always in position in the picture. There's a light bar for highway travel but I don't use often. The machine travels down the road with the clamp in back. Two seats and steering wheels. Mine tops out at around 65mph.

Most are built with 15-16k Hyster lift truck masts. The clamp itself is probably 2500 lbs and the leverage out to the tips makes me nervous lifting much over 2000 lbs at the tip of one fork. Above 11k the steer axle comes off the ground and makes it a little hard to maneuver. My older CAT V-180 forklift squeeze had a lot more counterweight. Could move 8 3x4 pretty easily

As you can see, we use them for all kinds of things beyond the intended application. Some are build with three stage masts can stack three blocks high ~ 25'


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Do they get stuck as bad as heavy forklifts? You see the 15-20k forklifts around for cheap.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Who builds those? Ive seen them other places but I cant ever figure out who builds or makes them.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

They get stuck pretty easily. Most have a locking diff. Some have poor mans lockers using hand brakes for each side. Pig on roller skates in snow and ice.

Sunny D in Klamath Falls is only outfit still building complete machines. Clerf builds a good clamp for around $12k.

Spends but the best way to handle hay efficiently for our area. Lots of custom operators travel upwards of 100 miles per day loading hay


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

Squeeze is necessary to move hay in and out of barns. Balewagons don't stack in the barns. 3-string squeeze blocks two high are usually 14 or 16 tiers high total. Will stand fine for a couple years if decent bales.

We stack 3x4 bales 7 high. Can stack 3x3 9 high with three stage mast but 3x3 are a PITA and always want to fall over. These barns hold around 500 tons in little bales or 700 tons in 3x4s


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

We started using 10x12" posts after this happened to a neighbor a couple years ago. He got pretty lucky really!


----------

